# A little rant to make me feel better



## savarin

What the is wrong with the world today? We are constantly bombarded with posters, messages, warnings, TV adverts and other useless information from stupid idiots polishing their fat backsides in government sponsored offices, whilst sitting on comfy safety approved, back supporting, non tipping chairs, dreaming up more ways to protect idiotic  morons from their own stupidity thus allowing them to spread their defective genes further abroad in society.

They mean absolutely diddly squat to those of us with more than two neurons to rub together and do sweet nothing to aid us in our everyday lives, in fact they just confuse the hell out of most of us.

I m getting totally cheesed off with all the unadulterated bulldust  we have to put up with that I just have climb onto my soapbox to vent a little to make myself feel better.

Theres been a few things of late that I feel are completely over the top and beyond the pale.

I dont know what its like in the US of A  but Australia is I believe the capital of the world in the allergy stakes.

It seems that every man and his dog is allergic to something today and every item you purchase has a gigantic list of "possible" allergens.

The best one is the allergen advice on every bottle of milk

"Warning" - "Contains Milk". WOW! who would have known? What moron decided that the giant letters on the front of the bottle stating "MILK" that can be seen from 25 paces away  required a 2mm _(thats 0.07873992 inches for the metrically challenged_) high label on the back warning everyone that the bottle contains milk. I'm so relieved I found that out in case I served it to a lactose intolerant person in their tea and sent them to hospital.



All my fruit has a sticker on it telling me what it is as if I didnt have a damn clue what on earth I was purchasing.

I need a lemon for my gin and tonic but unfortunately I'm a clueless moron, I have no  idea of what a lemon looks like, I had better look at all these tiny stupid labels on all these different fruits to make sure I get a lemon and not a jack-fruit.

Give me a break please!

And to add insult to injury all these highly informative but utterly useless stickers are so small I need a damn microscope to actually read the useless stupid things in the first place, as if I carried one of those around when I go shopping. (theres probably a law preventing it anyway) If I didnt know what the fruit was in the first place or even what it damn well looked like why the hell would I want to purchase it.

And then just to really stir the pot the non dissolving space age adhesive holding this useless microscopic information sheet to the fruit allowed the paper to be peeled off but remained behind as a sticky patch to taint my awesomely refreshing gin and tonic.



And then theres "Best before" dates.



I just bought a packet of rock salt-evaporated sea salt, Eh? What? Which one is it?

Its either rock salt or sea salt, make your mind up.

Whats the difference between the two you may well ask?

Absolutely NOTHING.

If its white its pure, if it has any other colour then it has other stuff in it such as iron, calcium, bacteria or algae.

In point of fact its all sea salt, or it was once upon a time millions of years ago.

And, to add insult to injury it had a best before date on the plastic packet.

WHAT THE ?????? its salt, it wont go off in a million years, the everlasting, unopenable, undegradable, UV resistant  plastic packet will rot down and convert back to oil before any thing happens to the salt.

Rock salt was laid down millions of years ago, its a Devonian age fossil, its older than your granny and T rex combined, it preserves stuff and prevents what its mixed with from going bad, people have been using it for thousands of years to preserve their foods and never needed a best before sticker.

I can understand this for foods that are perishable just in case they go off and it doesnt show, it may prevent the odd case of food poisoning but people, do we really need a best before date on a packet of salt?

It seems we do.



Gee, I feel better now.


----------



## RandyM

savarin said:


> *Gee, I feel better now.*



Me too!


----------



## David S

Eating my toasted tomato sandwich.  Hmmm what is this chewy morsel?  Yup half a plastic tomato label.

I hear you brother.

David


----------



## chips&more

Now I know why your flushed toilet water spins in the opposite direction


----------



## higgite

Yeah, I hear you about the annoying little stickers. I bought some fruit the other day that had one of those little stickers identifying it as a “navel orange”. You can imagine my disappointment when I got home and opened the box, only to discover it filled with steel wool scrub pads. I knew instantly that some prankster had changed stickers in the store. 

Tom


----------



## cvairwerks

Kinda like the warning on the jar of peanut butter... "Caution... Contains Peanuts"


----------



## RJSakowski

The problem is that you have to play to the lowest common denominator.  There are individuals out there for whom all of the "useless" information is vital.

BTW,  WD40 will remove the label adhesive from your lemon.  It will add a bit of zest to your G & T as well.  Oops, sorry, there's a warning label on the WD40 as well.


----------



## TomS

I live in California.  Don't get me started.


----------



## markba633csi

It seems like this allergy thing is somewhat recent- I don't remember any of the kids in my grade school (early 60s) having any life-threatening cases.
I do remember having mild mouth irritation from canteloupe and watermelon when I was a kid, eventually I guess I became immune.
Use by dates on salt? That's just insane.  Next it'll be aluminum foil. 
Mark S.


----------



## Rick Berk

My answer to all this crap, "I've lived to long"


----------



## wawoodman

I am immediately sending the work safety people to you, to examine your soapbox for proper step reinforcing and safety handrailing, as well as handicap access ramping, and height limitations for those afflicted with acrophobia.


----------



## Mark_f

TomS said:


> I live in California.  Don't get me started.


I feel sorry for you, I can't imagine how you make anything out there because EVERYTHING has something bad in it according to someone who knows nothing about anything is in charge out there.


----------



## TomS

mark_f said:


> I feel sorry for you, I can't imagine how you make anything out there because EVERYTHING has something bad in it according to someone who knows nothing about anything is in charge out there.



And that is why I'm moving to Nevada.


----------



## woodchucker

TomS said:


> I live in California.  Don't get me started.


California is special.
Only in California is something TOXIC and causes Cancer. Everywhere else we don't need those warnings.


----------



## higgite

About 15 years ago, I bought a fly tying vise from a company in California. It came with a tag written in full bore lawyerese that said in so many words “Don’t eat this object because California has discovered that ingesting certain ingredients in it can cause cancer.”

I still have it in the freezer. I'm afraid to eat it.

Tom

P.S. More recently, I saw a similar sign posted at the entrance to a hotel in Emeryville, CA. Luckily I saw the sign just as I was about to take a bite out of the building. Close call, that one.


----------



## savarin

Burnt bread, charred meat, nitrates and nitrites in bacon all cause cancer.
Does this mean you cant eat a toasted steak or bacon sandwich in California?
ARGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no bacon............


----------



## savarin

chips&more said:


> Now I know why your flushed toilet water spins in the opposite direction


Nah! its the vegemite that causes that


----------



## Charles Spencer

While serving in an infantry battalion in a combat zone in Afghanistan the Army wouldn't let me have my eggs sunny side up.  That was too dangerous.


----------



## RJSakowski

This just in.  Breathing causes cancer.  It has been conclusively established that in every case of cancer without exception the patient had a prior history of breathing.


----------



## Grumpy Gator

_Don't matter what you do someone will have an opinion on it. The powers that be like to raise their voice against  anything that people will listen to....Smoke...mirrors...and snake oil...Ya can't sail to the end of the world you will fall off...It will never get off the ground...It will never work...It can't be done...If not for people like us that won't let them tell us how to think , eat or live the world would be far worse...Stay strong live long and laugh in their face...**G**_


----------



## Buffalo20

My great aunt drank about 3/4  to a gallon of G&Ts, everyday for about 50 years (big glass jug in the fridge). When I was about 10, I asked her why, she explained that the tonic mixer contain quinine, meaning she would never get malaria. She lived in central New York state, never traveling (according to her) 150 miles from where she was born. She lived to be 93, never married, wrote trashy romance novels for a living, averaged about 4-5 packs of Pall Malls a day and finally died from a blood clot from a surgery after she was in an auto accident. True to her words, she never got malaria.


----------



## rzbill

On a different forum that is important to me a gentleman has a message in his signature that goes something like this:

"I'm not saying we should kill the idiots, just remove all the warning labels and let nature take its course"

I chuckle every time I think about it.


----------



## woodchucker

rzbill said:


> On a different forum that is important to me a gentleman has a message in his signature that goes something like this:
> 
> "I'm not saying we should kill the idiots, just remove all the warning labels and let nature take its course"
> 
> I chuckle every time I think about it.


Me too, but I agree with it.


----------



## RJSakowski

When you think about it, modern social practices are are contrary to Darwin's survival of the fittest.  By creating laws to protect us from ourselves, we become less capable of self protection.  Should an apocalyptic event ever happen, how many would have the physical ability and basic skills to survive?


----------



## tq60

Always funny....

Wet paint sign indicates wet paint and one should not touch. 

Want to collect a bunch of fingerprints....?

Place a wet paint sign on anything and people will touch it to see.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## 4GSR

I believe the State of California has determine that every substance know to man will cause cancer in one way or another.  And firearms are a no-no!


----------



## tq60

Di- hydrogen monoxide is one of the worst things.

Every one that has any exposure to it dies at some point.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## wawoodman

tq60 said:


> Di- hydrogen monoxide is one of the worst things.
> 
> Every one that has any exposure to it dies at some point.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk



And, it contains water!


----------



## David S

Unfortunately too much of this that consumers can't relate to looses effectiveness.

We manufactured power tools and of course had to include the prop 69 warning about "this product contains substances that are known to the state of California to cause cancer".  full stop.  This was in the instruction manual for an electric hand drill.  No other information about what, where or how.

We would get emails and calls from our customers asking to explain.  It was primarily the fact that the cover on the power supply cord was PVC and contained trace amounts of lead.

After awhile it is just like calling wolf and no one pays attention...even to the one that they should.

David


----------



## Birder

Here's a beach ball filled with warnings.  Looks like a nice time at the beach, wouldn't you say?


----------



## woodchucker

Birder said:


> Here's a beach ball filled with warnings.  Looks like a nice time at the beach, wouldn't you say?


wouldn't you like to get rid of the lawyers and nanny people. Mostly women who think they have to be like our mothers.


----------



## savarin

_ solved the problems with Di- hydrogen monoxide, I dilute it down._


----------



## brino

Equally stupid are the labels aimed at the "all natural" and gullible crowd.
I've seen labels that claim "Contains no chemicals!"
So what? It's a jar of perfect vacuum then?
But somehow the label also says it includes X% of your recommended intake of calcium, iron, etc.
So logically those cannot be chemicals?

-brino


----------



## savarin

My favorite is "Organic" ie. relating to or derived from living matter - and "Natural" ie. existing in or derived from nature - as automatically being better for you.
Try eating natural and organic cassava and apricot pits and see how long you last.


----------



## Silverbullet

Only reason for the warnings is , them vermin called lawyers YA know the slime ooze that dripped out of polluted swamps. The ones you see on tv have you died from a drug your doctor gave you has been known in some cases to cause death. The leeches of the medical community , YUPP there's the reason and the reason drs and hospitals cost your first three children's income for twenty years. 

Thanks I feel better too.


----------



## higgite

Birder said:


> Here's a beach ball filled with warnings.  Looks like a nice time at the beach, wouldn't you say?



Of course, you get plowed over by a dune buggy while you're reading the beach ball.... but you don't get cancer from chewing on the beach ball or the dune buggy's custom gear shift knob...  and that's what's important.

Tom


----------



## Charles Spencer

brino said:


> Equally stupid are the labels aimed at the "all natural" and gullible crowd.
> I've seen labels that claim "Contains no chemicals!"



I collect old tobacco pipes.  I frequently see them listed on ebay as "comes from a smoke-free home".


----------



## TomS

and the latest from California regulators.


----------



## Terrywerm

tq60 said:


> Di- hydrogen monoxide is one of the worst things.
> 
> Every one that has any exposure to it dies at some point.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk



That stuff is particularly nasty. It can kill in multiple ways, and yes, every creature that has ever come into contact with that stuff has eventually died.


----------



## wrmiller

savarin said:


> What the is wrong with the world today? We are constantly bombarded with posters, messages, warnings, TV adverts and other useless information from stupid idiots polishing their fat backsides in government sponsored offices, whilst sitting on comfy safety approved, back supporting, non tipping chairs, dreaming up more ways to protect idiotic  morons from their own stupidity thus allowing them to spread their defective genes further abroad in society.
> 
> They mean absolutely diddly squat to those of us with more than two neurons to rub together and do sweet nothing to aid us in our everyday lives, in fact they just confuse the hell out of most of us.
> 
> I m getting totally cheesed off with all the unadulterated bulldust  we have to put up with that I just have climb onto my soapbox to vent a little to make myself feel better.
> 
> Theres been a few things of late that I feel are completely over the top and beyond the pale.
> 
> I dont know what its like in the US of A  but Australia is I believe the capital of the world in the allergy stakes.
> 
> It seems that every man and his dog is allergic to something today and every item you purchase has a gigantic list of "possible" allergens.
> 
> The best one is the allergen advice on every bottle of milk
> 
> "Warning" - "Contains Milk". WOW! who would have known? What moron decided that the giant letters on the front of the bottle stating "MILK" that can be seen from 25 paces away  required a 2mm _(thats 0.07873992 inches for the metrically challenged_) high label on the back warning everyone that the bottle contains milk. I'm so relieved I found that out in case I served it to a lactose intolerant person in their tea and sent them to hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> All my fruit has a sticker on it telling me what it is as if I didnt have a damn clue what on earth I was purchasing.
> 
> I need a lemon for my gin and tonic but unfortunately I'm a clueless moron, I have no  idea of what a lemon looks like, I had better look at all these tiny stupid labels on all these different fruits to make sure I get a lemon and not a jack-fruit.
> 
> Give me a break please!
> 
> And to add insult to injury all these highly informative but utterly useless stickers are so small I need a damn microscope to actually read the useless stupid things in the first place, as if I carried one of those around when I go shopping. (theres probably a law preventing it anyway) If I didnt know what the fruit was in the first place or even what it damn well looked like why the hell would I want to purchase it.
> 
> And then just to really stir the pot the non dissolving space age adhesive holding this useless microscopic information sheet to the fruit allowed the paper to be peeled off but remained behind as a sticky patch to taint my awesomely refreshing gin and tonic.
> 
> 
> 
> And then theres "Best before" dates.
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a packet of rock salt-evaporated sea salt, Eh? What? Which one is it?
> 
> Its either rock salt or sea salt, make your mind up.
> 
> Whats the difference between the two you may well ask?
> 
> Absolutely NOTHING.
> 
> If its white its pure, if it has any other colour then it has other stuff in it such as iron, calcium, bacteria or algae.
> 
> In point of fact its all sea salt, or it was once upon a time millions of years ago.
> 
> And, to add insult to injury it had a best before date on the plastic packet.
> 
> WHAT THE ?????? its salt, it wont go off in a million years, the everlasting, unopenable, undegradable, UV resistant  plastic packet will rot down and convert back to oil before any thing happens to the salt.
> 
> Rock salt was laid down millions of years ago, its a Devonian age fossil, its older than your granny and T rex combined, it preserves stuff and prevents what its mixed with from going bad, people have been using it for thousands of years to preserve their foods and never needed a best before sticker.
> 
> I can understand this for foods that are perishable just in case they go off and it doesnt show, it may prevent the odd case of food poisoning but people, do we really need a best before date on a packet of salt?
> 
> It seems we do.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I feel better now.



See my sig.

My original one was (according to some) too 'in your face', to be accepted by polite society, so I had to tone it down a bit. I was an engineer for the better part of 35  years and one of my favorite sayings was "you can't Idiot Proof anything. They just keep building better Idiots."

Given what I am seeing and hearing from folks nowadays, they must have built a new super-duper, fully automated, factory complex that spits out more and more of these new and improved Super Idiots. Oh, wait...that's our school system. 

Was reading something the other day about a math problem. It was a simple math problem, one that required you to know the order of operations in order to arrive at the correct answer. But wait, no, now the schools are teaching a different order of operations and are saying that there are two correct answers to the math problem. Seriously? There are two correct answers depending on what school system you were taught by? What is this nonsense? Also read the other day that I am no only supposed to be ashamed of the color of my skin, but now I am also supposed to be ashamed of my genius level IQ. Wow. I give up.

I think it's time for me to go hide in my garage, have the wife bring occasional food and water, and just keep to myself until I die.

And no, I'm not going to get micro-chipped unless the government does so at gunpoint...


----------



## uncle harry

Charles Spencer said:


> While serving in an infantry battalion in a combat zone in Afghanistan the Army wouldn't let me have my eggs sunny side up.  That was too dangerous.


I guess I'll have to give up my eggs in my beers.


----------



## uncle harry

brino said:


> Equally stupid are the labels aimed at the "all natural" and gullible crowd.
> I've seen labels that claim "Contains no chemicals!"
> So what? It's a jar of perfect vacuum then?
> But somehow the label also says it includes X% of your recommended intake of calcium, iron, etc.
> So logically those cannot be chemicals?
> 
> -brino


I always wondered how chemicals added to preserve freshness worked; mini time machine nanobots ?


----------



## savarin

Charles Spencer said:


> While serving in an infantry battalion in a combat zone in Afghanistan the Army wouldn't let me have my eggs sunny side up.  That was too dangerous.


As many of you know I used to be a chef and I actually know the probable reason for this.
I can remember when we were stopped from making fresh mayonaise and hollandaise sauces because of it.
All birds have a high level of salmonella on their skin and often in their blood which is why most of us dont eat under cooked poultry.
It was found that battery farmed eggs were also building up high levels of salmonella in the yolks.
We received a warning from the health department stating that raw egg products must not be produced and no runny yolks in cooked eggs as it would cause food poisoning.
It was so bad that if I remember correctly Denmark replaced all of their egg laying hens with new healthy hens that had been tested to produce non salmonella infected yolks and changed the sheds to a cleaner regime.
The majority of battery egg farms today have better hygiene conditions that should have solved the problem.
One reason to only eat free range eggs where the chances are very low.
I still eat sunny side up, fresh mayo (not that vinegary crap from bottles) and awesome fresh hollandaise on my asparagus.


----------



## jpfabricator

wawoodman said:


> I am immediately sending the work safety people to you, to examine your soapbox for proper step reinforcing and safety handrailing, as well as handicap access ramping, and height limitations for those afflicted with acrophobia.


Don't forget anti-skid pads, and a surrounding of mulch ........WAIT!!!WAIT...... he may be allergic to the mulch, better make it sand.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Wells

No sand......silica exposure.


----------



## kvt

Wait the anti skid pads,  Oh they are rough and they could get scratches from them.    you have to use the rubbery stuff.  
They use to say you had to put all the pictures etc in manuals for the army so they could learn to do  things,   Now it seams you have to do that for all of them, and then sent someone out to still teach them how to do it,  Then get griped at because you did not find a way to reminded them each time how it was to be done.


----------



## savarin

I had a military manual for a Harley 45 that made me totally crack up.
There were twp pictures on how to fall off a Harley Motorcycle
One was with the bike on its side and the rider about 6 feet away laying down.
It was labeled "Right"
The other was a picture of the rider laying down with the bike laying accross him.
It was labeled "Wrong"


----------



## higgite

I was reading the manual that came with my band saw, explaining how to safely use and maintain it. It was chock full of warnings about the dangers of being in close proximity to rapidly moving saw blades, blah, blah, blah. I got a paper cut. There was no warning. Should I sue?

Tom


----------



## kvt

Now days I'm surprised someone has not started doing just that,   Your paper is to sharp, thus a danger so you owe me$$$$$$$.     But those little Buggers some times hurt more than a big cut.   
How bad it is getting,    At work the other day,   we have a file system that is for temp storage of their files while we give them a new computer.   We have told them time and again that it is temp for just a few days, unless other arrangements are made.   Well I went in and cleaned out stuff that had been there for several weeks.    One person went to the boss and complained it did not warn them before I deleted it.   Thus now they want we to individually warn people before I delete something from a temp file system.    What is this world coming to.   who knows.


----------



## Silverbullet

As I read these newer post , the aspca adds on tv, right I love animals but to spend tons of money to save one half dead seems wrong . Send us $19.00 per month well save the animals ,all while our veterans sleep and die in the streets . I applaud and send donations to the vfw and have for years even tho my income is under poverty level. Yes I'm not afraid or proud of it but being disabled it's what it is. We're eligible for food stamps but we don't even ask. My extra little I make selling used equipment helps us survive and makes me feel like I'm at least trying to support my wife and now my grand daughter. 
So for all of us animal lovers I think the veteran animal deserves more help then dogs and the leaches who take that money for themselves.  Rant rant rant ah that feels better


----------



## kvt

Yea,   seams most of those so called charities more than 50 percent goes just to pay the top half of the staff.   Then you have the lower stuff,   Last a few cents goes to what you were giving it for.    
Don't get me started on some of the vet stuff.  even for things like the wounded warrior programs.   They were originally intended for those who got hurt duty related, shot up etc.    Then while the wife was working on base,   Found that just about anything qualified to get you that stuff,    Guy wrecks his cycle and gets all the befits as the guy who got shot up.   Not to mention the wife and kids got all kinds of perks as well.   RANT Rant and more rant.


----------



## Sapper

Silverbullet said:


> We're eligible for food stamps but we don't even ask. My extra little I make selling used equipment helps us survive and makes me feel like I'm at least trying to support my wife and now my grand daughter.



Dude, take the food stamps.  Your family is precisely who these programs are intended for--people who are busting their rears doing their best to scrape by, and have a ton of factors outside their control that makes it difficult to make a living.   60-odd percent of food stamp recipients are children, and something like 75% of the non-children, non-retiree recipients actually have jobs.  No shame in getting a little help if you're already busting your butt.   They won't be that much of a boost, but $100 less spent on food a month is a $100 more that can go into shelter, clothing, and your side business.    Better nutrition means a better life for your granddaughter.

That's what I pay my taxes for--to take care of fellow Americans who are trying to do the right thing--not to line the pockets of greedy, selfish SOBs that work the system (on both ends of the wealth spectrum...)  I'm sure you've paid your fair share into the system, too; nothing wrong with getting what you paid for!

ON TOPIC: the reason you see expiration dates on everything from salt to bottled water?  New Jersey.   New Jersey passed a law a while back that stated *everything* intended for human consumption required an expiration date legibly printed on the packaging.  It's expensive to print multiple packaging for different states (hence the California warnings, too), so manufacturers just pulled a date out of their biscuits and printed it on all their packaging.  And hey, if it means people toss out perfectly good items and buy new, well, that's just a bonus.



			
				kvt said:
			
		

> <"charities" that are scams>



Charity Navigator (google 'em)  is a good place to start whenever you're thinking about donating.  They screen the financials of all registered 503(c)s.   My personal rule of thumb is, if you're calling me, I'm not donating, because the telemarketing company is taking 80%+ of the take.


----------



## kvt

I agree with Sapper,   if you are working and trying, take the food stamps,   It is the people that want the food stamps handed to them, are able to work, but just do not and will not take a job that get me.  also agree with Sapper, the reason labels are so messed up is all the different regulations even in the Federal gov that makes things so confusing and then all the law suits that cause them to have to put all this stuff on the labels.   It's so bad I think at times that is the reason the bottles and packages seem so over sized is so they have a place to put all the BS on it.


----------



## T Bredehoft

Speaking of 'tag lines," a friend of mine uses 
"We've got to stop saying "How dumb can you be!", people are taking it as a challenge. "


----------



## savarin

Marks and Spencers started the use by date in the 50's in their store rooms.
By the 70's it had found its way onto the shelves in the stores.
Then it became mandated by the EU.
There does not appear to be any hard and fast scientific reason behind the dates although most believe its a food safety reason.
Personally I'm a strong believer in the sniff test and stuff the dates.
Probably a better criterion would be a "Packaged on" date then consumers could make up their own mind.
For the US history have a look here
http://packwithtechnik.com/history-of-expiration-dates/


----------



## dlane

My ongoing Rant , delete if inappropriate,
Sense the USA got sold out to china, it kinda started with Walmart after Sam died, apple and several other companies followed ,then wall street sold out the rest .
China now owns us and have most of our technology ,trying to hack the rest ,they don't like us.
China and n Korea are butt buddies, china is giving n Korea the technology / materials to make missiles and nukes, knowing it is p****ing us off .
N Korea is also Butt buddies with Iran and other rouge nations , guess what they'll sell them.
The Chinese are buying up a lot of California and other states and treating the natives like cr**p
they are the ones with all the money ,that we gave them.
I wish Our country never had anything to do with china,
 American greed has ruined this country
I'm saying it like I'm seeing it , sorry if you don't see it like I do.


----------



## Charles Spencer

Sapper said:


> Charity Navigator (google 'em) is a good place to start whenever you're thinking about donating. They screen the financials of all registered 503(c)s. My personal rule of thumb is, if you're calling me, I'm not donating, because the telemarketing company is taking 80%+ of the take.



I agree with both points.  Charity navigator is very helpful.  And I NEVER respond to telephone solicitations.  Even from charities that I donate to.  Firstly, you don't know if they are actually who they say they are.  The charities I support always seem to be able to contact me by mail.  Secondly, I hate the damned phone calls at supper time.  There's no way in hell that I'm going to give you money for interrupting my meal.


----------



## Superburban

I hate whats going on with China. They should never been give the most favored trading nation status. But then in the back of my mind, I remember all the same claims with Japan in the 70's. The fear then was that Japan was going to buy up all of California. While I bet there would not have been the concern, that they would have cried if other states were being bought up.

The one positive side of allowing these foreign countries to buy up American assets, is they will be less inclined in doing wrong to the US, as their assets can easily be frozen. I could spend all day listing bad things, so I'll stop here.


----------



## JPigg55

Ok, you guys almost had me hook, line, and sinker, but I'm not going to bite.
Besides, I'd need another computer and at least a dozen keyboards before I'd finish if the site even had enough memory space to hold the post. LOL
Instead, I'll just ask you one question:
*"Who writes proposed legislation ????"*
I'll give you a hint. It's not your politicians.


----------



## docrock

Oh, it's  bad alright.  Cash registers (at least some) show pictures of the coins needed to give correct change (e.g. 2 quarters, a dime and three pennies). Sad.

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvt

Ok,  kids now day and even some adults,   Oh I cannot do anything because the power is out,   They cannot make change because they cannot figure out how to count, add and subtract to get the right total and give you money back.   use to right what was purchased on a pad, then make change,   better yet give them an old time cash register box, where they had to punch in each amount, and it did not do change.   just a total.   Want to confuse the heck out of one now days,   purchase something,   give them a five, then as they are starting to do change,  give them the change so that all they would do is give you bills.    Oh I have had some that refused and just gave you the change they made and would not except your change and give you a bill because the register (them more likely) could not handle that transaction.  

Also remember at the end of you shift you had to count your money to include all the change.    Use to be able to grab all the change from the slot in the drawer split it in to each hand then count it as fast as my hands could spit it out one coin at a time.    Then put the total down and go to the next one.   Now days if they even count the coins it would be a miracle.   One place I went to they only weight the different coins in the holders.    
Ok,   I'm off my soap box.


----------



## Sapper

JPigg55 said:


> *"Who writes proposed legislation ????"*



It's really sad when your representative is too dumb/lazy to remove their abstract page from the front, and the whole world gets to see that you're ALEC's slave.

Get the money of out of politics by destroying the campaign finance model, and watch how quickly everything else gets resolved.


----------



## Tony Wells

No political discussions. It's in the rules you agreed to. If you now disagree, you can leave or be dismissed.


----------



## Sapper

Tony Wells said:


> No political discussions. It's in the rules you agreed to. If you now disagree, you can leave or be dismissed.



Fair enough, that's what Facebook and Thanksgiving is for!


----------



## silence dogood

The west out here this summer has been really dry and we are having lots of forest fires.   Both the sun and the moon are red and there is a constant haze.   The Columbia Gorge is one of the most beautiful areas of the country.  Last Saturday, some kids got their kicks by throwing fire crackers near the trail at Eagle Creek and started a fire.  Last that I heard is 10,000 acres of beautiful woods have been consumed, I84 is closed, people had to evacuate their homes, and the fire jumped the Columbia river into Washington.  I live 150 miles east. The town is covered with smoke and both I my wife and I got  headaches because of  breathing the stuff.  My son works for a helicopter company and all they been doing is putting out one fire after another. So I'm worried about him.  Well, I guess that's enough rant. I just had to get this off my chest.


----------



## JimDawson

I live about 7 miles SW of the leading edge of the Eagle Creek fire.  Was afraid that I might have to evacuate last night.  Visibility is about a 1/2 mile because of the smoke.  That fire ran about 15 miles west last night with the 35 mph east winds.  Winds are calm now, but tomorrow they are going to shift to westerly.  I suspect Pendleton is going to get a lot more smoke.

Hopefully those kids are going to get more than a slap on the wrist.


----------



## dlane

Kinda like that here breathing smoke for the last two weeks, but here a lot of the smoke is people's 
pot farms burning , come to think of it I've been feeling kinda strange lately


----------



## silence dogood

JimDawson said:


> I live about 7 miles SW of the leading edge of the Eagle Creek fire.  Was afraid that I might have to evacuate last night.  Visibility is about a 1/2 mile because of the smoke.  That fire ran about 15 miles west last night with the 35 mph east winds.  Winds are calm now, but tomorrow they are going to shift to westerly.  I suspect Pendleton is going to get a lot more smoke.
> 
> Hopefully those kids are going to get more than a slap on the wrist.


 Oh (dirty word).  Be safe my friend.


----------

